# Youtube channel skins



## BondExtreme (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey so I was wondering if anyone here is good at designing Youtube channel skins. Or perhaps know of another community of people who can do this. (Even for pay)

I'm thinking about changing my skin around on my Youtube channel, Xtreme Gaming Presents.

Anyway let me know if you have any info.


----------

